# 2001 Sentra SE stalling problems



## SikEnCide (Jul 30, 2006)

the problem only happens when i am either coming ot a stop or idleing.. i push in the clutch and sumtimes the engine will just die out whil i slow down ot a stop. or while idleing either in nuetral or wiht hte clutch in the rpms will rise and fall slightly then it will almost stall out completely. sometimes it will stall. it will start right back up tho. check engine light came on and its ( i forget the code) but its System Too Lean.

i thought it was plugs or air filter but its not that. im stumped and i need help. before i invest more money into parts i might not even need


----------

